# Just Got Camera Back from Canon Service and the Graininess is unnacceptable



## revup67 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am attempting to sort out any resets the service center may have done but most of them including AFMA are all in place for all lenses.

However, after taking several outdoor photos today @ 1000 ISO I don't recall ever seeing this much graininess and trying to figure out what's changed. Is it likely any of these settings would cause this appearance:
High ISO NR was on Standard..just changed to "OFF"
Highlight Tone Priority was on, now off

If there's anything else one can think of to turn "off or "on" please advise. I've shot at ISO 3200 indoors without flash and shots were amazing.  I'm not sure what the issue could be.. Every shot taken was grainy. Lens used 400mm 5.6 L. I used the 24-105 the other day outdoors (after picked up from service) and strangely I had no issues with graininess.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 13, 2013)

HTP is going to change the look of a severely backlit image. One way to help out with this type of image is to light the subject with a flash and better beamer. The DR, particularly at high ISO's is very limited.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 13, 2013)

MT Spokane..yes I would certainly agree. I've got the D+ off now. Hard to use a flash on birds of course as a)will scare away b)400mm is used in pretty much all cases.

I think you may have put the finger on the issue will try again today. I do recall the shadow recovery is rather weak on this camera as well. Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 13, 2013)

revup67 said:


> Hard to use a flash on birds of course as a)will scare away b)400mm is used in pretty much all cases.



Not really. Flash hasn't scared away birds from what I've seen, even skittish ones. As for 400mm, that's why Mt. Spokane mentioned a Better Beamer - I use one with my 600mm lens and it's fine.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 14, 2013)

I guess that's a new one on me..better beamer..I'm intrigued..which ones are you using ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 14, 2013)

revup67 said:


> I guess that's a new one on me..better beamer..I'm intrigued..which ones are you using ?



The FX-3 with a 600EX-RT on a RRS B91-QR flash bracket with an FA-QREX2 extender. There's really only one type of Better Beamer, the different models are for fitting different flash heads.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah that boid is quite underexposed. I never scare them off either when I use it. 

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/better_beamer.shtml

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=better+beamer&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=

http://www.naturescapes.net/store/better-beamer-flash-extenders/


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not really. Flash hasn't scared away birds from what I've seen, even skittish ones.



+1 - I like shots just like the one you attempted, but would be lost w/o flash esp. on crop - that's why I got the 600rt with the 200mm reflector.



neuroanatomist said:


> The FX-3 with a 600EX-RT on a RRS B91-QR flash bracket with an FA-QREX2 extender.



Looks nice, but it's always a hassle to order from the US to Europe (shipping time/fees & customs)...

... thus the question: does the "Better Beamer" make a big difference on 300mm vs. the plain 600rt (200mm reflector)? For what I'm shooting the 600rt seems to have enough juice even for 300mm on crop - or does the larger light surface result in significantly softer shadows?


----------



## applecider (Jan 15, 2013)

Did the revup ever say what camera body we are discussing on this thread? The signature says both 5d3 and 7d so is it one of these?

I ask b/c I just sent a 7d for canon service for high noise but it also had grain in excess.


----------



## ashmadux (Jan 15, 2013)

applecider said:


> Did the revup ever say what camera body we are discussing on this thread? The signature says both 5d3 and 7d so is it one of these?
> 
> I ask b/c I just sent a 7d for canon service for high noise but it also had grain in excess.



I'd bet it was the 7d. I hate that sensor, personally.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 15, 2013)

As Neuro noted, there is only one type of better beamer, but different part numbers fit different flashes. The flash may scare shy birds, but you get the image first.
It doesn't matter 7D or 5D, lighting will help.
This is a image taken with a 1D MK III, 100-400mm L at 400mm with a better beamer. I had a comparison image without the flash, but its lost. There were some nasty shadows that made the image awful without the light.


----------



## digital paradise (Jan 15, 2013)

ashmadux said:


> applecider said:
> 
> 
> > Did the revup ever say what camera body we are discussing on this thread? The signature says both 5d3 and 7d so is it one of these?
> ...



Too bad. I like it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 15, 2013)

I see a lot of softness on my monitor, no grain.

Same issue with my 5D3 and service from Canon. 

sek



revup67 said:


> I am attempting to sort out any resets the service center may have done but most of them including AFMA are all in place for all lenses.
> 
> However, after taking several outdoor photos today @ 1000 ISO I don't recall ever seeing this much graininess and trying to figure out what's changed. Is it likely any of these settings would cause this appearance:
> High ISO NR was on Standard..just changed to "OFF"
> ...


----------

